# Reputation Comments - Names?



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Should we show usernames alongside Rep comments?*​
Yes - it should be open7792.77%No - keep it anonymous67.23%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This one should be interesting..

When people leave positive/negative reputation shall we force it so that their names are displayed?

*Doing this would remove all anonymity from the reputation system.*

Personally I like the idea of having it open, that said, my concern would be that if people suddenly see who has neg-repped them in the past it may open the doors to a shedload of flaming on the main board which obviously we don't want.

Over to you..

If 70% vote yes then we'll enable it.

L


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I would say yes, turn it on. I think it would encourage users to think twice about whether they want to neg someone or not as well as the actual message used when negging.

I would hope that people would be adult enough to sort anything out between themselves and not bring it onto the open forum.

Saying that how about a *"flaming section"* of the board


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I would say turn it on, to be honest I forget to put my name some times both on pos rep and neg rep which is annoying :/


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I think it should be open never see the point in hiding it TBH....

I have only negged people who deserve it, and put my name in anyway


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

agree with the above


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Default should be on, however a checkbox to rep anonymously.

*EDIT*

although I leave my name all the time unless I forget.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

i thought it did already, so i aint been putting my names on any reps hehe

aye, good idea! if i get a bad rep i want to know at least why


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Rare is the case where I ever neg someone, only that looser junior guy and his PR gurus.

I think its a good idea for reps good or bad to be open it would be much better that way, perhaps i might even get off the 1 yellow bar that way lol.

That said theres plenty of times I thought I would be neg'd into the ground but even the most heated of debates resulted in no negs.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Open it IMO. I'd like to see who reps/neg reps me. I'd also like people to see if I rep/neg rep them, although I always leave my name anyway.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Yes. I would've loved to know who neg repped me yesterday and called me a cock for a little laugh I had with robsta. Seems pretty hypocritical to neg rep someone and call them a cock when calling someone a cock is something that would probably get neg reps in a forum. But hey, I'd rather be a cock than a pussy with no self respect.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

yes add it


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

aaaahhhhh finally!!! yes yeS yES YES YES!!!!!


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Not bothered really. The people who send out endless anonymous negs normally have so little rep that it makes no difference.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

all reps should be named...

if you haven't got the guts to say something to someone directly then you should keep it shut...

if you gonna neg someone then have the guts to do it publicly...


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Which sh1tbag has voted no?

I'm guessing probably the same turd that negged Miami!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Which sh1tbag has voted no?
> 
> I'm guessing probably the same turd that negged Miami!


That can be the next thread you start

"should voters be named in polls in UK muscle"

As for the original question, Im neither here nor there and voice my view in the threads, themselves


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I think when you create a poll you have the option of it being open so you can see who voted for what or you can choose it to be private.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

squat_this said:


> Not bothered really. The people who send out endless anonymous negs normally have so little rep that it makes no difference.


It's not about getting little green squares under your name. It's about someone not agreeing with you or offended by what you say. They neg rep you but you cant have your say on it and they and they dont have to back up their opinion.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

should be open yes, neg reps usually carry an insult, so would be good to know who is actually insulting you or if they would have the balls to do it if it was not anonymous


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeha i have about 5 from clearly the same guy saying "because I can"... Grow a pair mate, it's not like I can even dead arm you over t'internet.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i think it shoild be open as its nice to see who appreciates your input and gets offended by it!!!


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Votes shouldn't be named. Secret voting is a must if you want to have truthful votes that aren't swayed by what you think others think of what you think.

Reps should definitely have a name though. I want to know my accuser if I was ever tried in court for being a cock. You could also have someone that just gets off on neg repping people. With a system that has no identification of the rep it could get out of control. I really don't give a crap since I have real things to worry about, but it's just a sissy thing to do to neg rep and not even own up to it, and I love calling people a sissy.

In light of this topic I'm going to give pos reps reps to jock and leeston, since they're the only negs I can remember having in the past and they left their names with them.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

miami797 said:


> Votes shouldn't be named. Secret voting is a must if you want to have truthful votes that aren't swayed by what you think others think of what you think.
> 
> Reps should definitely have a name though. I want to know my accuser if I was ever tried in court for being a cock. You could also have someone that just gets off on neg repping people. With a system that has no identification of the rep it could get out of control. I really don't give a crap since I have real things to worry about, but it's just a sissy thing to do to neg rep and not even own up to it, I love love calling people a sissy.
> 
> In light of this topic I'm going to give pos reps reps to jock and leeston, since they're the only negs I can remember having in the past and they left their names with them.


lol, paranoia is great isnt it


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I believe there should be no such thing as negative repping because it will always be open to abuse.

If someone disagrees with what someone has posted or think bad advice was given, then they should post a comment for all to see.

So i'll tick the box for no anonymous repping, but i would like to see it dropped completely.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

This is almost as much of a landslide as the one "yes" vote winger gave on the "Are you a homosexual?" poll.

I figured even Daps would have given a secend yes on that one, but nope, only wingman.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I can do no better than what Slam said. A - it's nice to know who agrees with your point of view; and B - it's easy to be a big man on the internet, if you knew your name would be added then you might think twice about unnecessary negs.

At the end of the day if you're going to take issue with someone, have the balls to be open about it.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I can do no better than what Slam said. A - it's nice to know who agrees with your point of view; and B - it's easy to be a big man on the internet, if you knew your name would be added then you might think twice about unnecessary negs.
> 
> At the end of the day if you're going to take issue with someone, have the balls to be open about it.


I...I...I... love you!


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

Er I voted no .

But in all fairness I have never neg repped any one, and if I did I'd leave my name.

Oh and I think I lost the vote too .


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

ParaManiac said:


> Which sh1tbag has voted no?


I voted no. Want to call me a sh1tbag again now that you know, or would you like to listen to the explanation first?

I voted "no" primarily because the rep system is supposed to be light-hearted fun, not a way of ganging up on people because they dislike your posts and neg repped you.

Either leave it anonymous or remove it altogether IMO.

Nobody with a reasonable amount of weight when it comes to handing out reputation neg reps people for fun - so the only time you're likely to get anon neg rep is from someone who's rep doesn't count anyway. It's a total non-issue.

The idea of the rep system is to say "yeah nice post", or "that was immensely unhelpful". Not a way of saying "oooh look at me, I've just repped you, why don't you rep me back".

I often positive rep, sometimes leave my name, sometimes don't. When I neg rep (and it's rare - normally to people who make repeated time-wasting posts), I sign my name.

No doubt this vote will be a landslide in favour of "yes" though


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i can see bigs point in this...

as he has already said... if he negs, he leaves his name... if everyone had the balls to do it we wouldn't be having this poll in the first place.

i'm just going to see if it is possible to do named negs, anon positives on my board....


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

How do you see who has pos repped you? I have never seen anything.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Named.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im yet to see a post by anyone that deserves a negative rep anyway


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

We did find one thing out with this poll. Two shltbags are better than one.


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

i always leave my name but in saying that i dont bother with reps much ,i got no mates so no one reps me.... sigh*


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> How do you see who has pos repped you? I have never seen anything.


Top left of the page, User CP, reps in there and most will leave a message

The ones that make me laugh are the "awesome post buddy" yet they have given neg reps by accident


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am kind surprised people really give a good fart about reps .


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

drago78 said:


> I am kind surprised people really give a good fart about reps .


Social acceptance, recognition of others, intrinsic and extrinsic reward are a massive area of study and reflects why people like this on the site


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I want reps to make my e-peen grow.:lift:


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

No such thing as an anonymous opnion, if you want to neg/positive rep someone then your indentity should not be hidden.

Turn it on...


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Lol yeti :love

On the subject though, I always leave my name, positive or negative so it doesn't matter either way- just nice to know who's given rep to ya if they forget to leave their name!!!

So yeah turn it on!!

K x


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

So in one month Baby has that high of a rep? It's amazing how fast the girls get reps around here.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

miami797 said:


> So in one month Baby has that high of a rep? It's amazing how fast the girls get reps around here.


jealous eh Miami? alright ill rep you  Oh and Im sure your pretty too


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Captain Hero said:


> jealous eh Miami? alright ill rep you  Oh and Im sure your pretty too


Only jealous of you you sexy motherfcker.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I always leave my name whether pos or neg so I dont care.

And I can see who's repped or neg repped me anyway so I aint bothered


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

miami797 said:


> So in one month Baby has that high of a rep? It's amazing how fast the girls get reps around here.


lol....

Green eyed monster Miami...

It's only cos I'm nice.

lmfao

xx


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

robsta

Got my first yellow bar

Thank you


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

How did you know I have green eyes? Are you the bird who's been following me home after work?


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Lol yeah thats me!!! DAMMIT....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll take some reps...if anyones passing them out...:beer1:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> robsta
> 
> Got my first yellow bar
> 
> Thank you


Ahh you will be bored of that when it doesnt match your new shoes or handbag

Red is always better, it goes with everything


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

cellaratt said:


> I'll take some reps...if anyones passing them out...:beer1:


me too 

But yeah, turn em on!!:beer1:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Ahh you will be bored of that when it doesnt match your new shoes or handbag
> 
> Red is always better, it goes with everything


Lol, well actually yellow goes quite well with my skin tone so I kinda like it!

:biggrin:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

maybe i should post an avatar pic of me in some little knickers and a tight vest as i need some reps


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

davetherave said:


> maybe i should post an avatar pic of me in some little knickers and a tight vest as i need some reps


Dare you.


----------



## dooby (Nov 3, 2007)

LMFAO @ Dave


----------



## junior (Jan 12, 2008)

wogihao said:


> Rare is the case where I ever neg someone, only that looser junior guy and his PR gurus.
> 
> I think its a good idea for reps good or bad to be open it would be much better that way, perhaps i might even get off the 1 yellow bar that way lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

junior said:


> I ment junior competitor mate (alough you are incorect as your not the only junior it seems, theres a fella called juniortom...), not a screen name. :thumbup1: there was a huge thread about his pictures and he was a complete A* cock & his PR guru friends (before it got locked).
> 
> check it out for yourself.... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/28260-pics-junior-mate.html


----------



## junior (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry mate i picked you up wrong. :wub:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

junior said:


> Sorry mate i picked you up wrong. :wub:


:laugh: never mind - rember its just the internet.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Re: Reputation Comments - Names?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


if i can obtain a pair of knickers from a girl with wide enough hips for me to fit in (and still be tight) i may take the photo, i am single though so this may not be easy

however i have had requests not to post the pic so i will decide if/when i manage to obtain the knicks


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it wont let me edit my comment so will have to double post

if i can obtain the knicks i will then assess whether i will post or not, i have had numerous requests not to so i will make a post if/when i obtain the grundies and see how the voting goes

deal?


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

how do you tell a negative rep from a positive one?

also, does anyone have a mrs who wil lsnd me their (clean) knickers for my new avatar?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

davetherave said:


> how do you tell a negative rep from a positive one?


Neg Rep = Red Box

Pos Rep =Green Box

Rep from someone without rep= Grey box


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ahh, nice one cellrat,

cheers for the positive rep i received (you know who you are) it came up grey and i wasnt sure whether it was good or bad 

and cheers for the example, please dont send a red one as well


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

cheers cellrat, as said it wont let me edit so having to troll with numerous posts

cheers for the example, please do not send a negative as well as i do not like red things (im a city fan)


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

haven't given out one yet...although I was close once...


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

davetherave said:


> cheers cellrat, as said it wont let me edit so having to troll with numerous posts
> 
> cheers for the example, please do not send a negative as well as i do not like red things (im a city fan)


Didnt you get a pasting yesterday huh? something like 8-1?

Got yourself some frillies yet then?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm going to close this thread now as it's served its purpose.

The reputation system has now been changed to show names.

There is an announcement here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uk-muscle-news-updates-suggestions/33007-reputation-usernames-open.html

Thanks for voting and making your thoughts known!

L


----------

